# Sheffield Private School Dubai



## kraggy (Jun 9, 2013)

Hi there, 

I'm thinking of applying for a teaching job at this school. Anyone on here who works there or has worked there?

Would love to know what it's like to work there. 

Or even if anyone could tell me what the area that it's in is like and how long it would take to get to other places such as nearest public beach etc.

If you would like to pm me the information in case of being afraid to post it online that's cool. I know I can't send messages until 5 posts, but I presume I can read a message?

Thanks very much.


----------



## kraggy (Jun 9, 2013)

Also, what salary should I expect as a teacher in Dubai? And what kind of lifestyle could one have with that amount.

Thanks again.


----------



## AmyWales13 (Apr 7, 2013)

Kraggy not Kraft... Predictive txt grrrr x


----------



## kraggy (Jun 9, 2013)

Hey Amy, 

I saw it mentioned on other threads that the group is private. Can you pm me the name of the group? I can't send a personal message yet.

Thanks.


----------



## kraggy (Jun 9, 2013)

Ok thanks.


----------



## kraggy (Jun 9, 2013)

Yup. And here it is. Will pm you now. What do you need from me again?


----------



## PGCE (Jun 18, 2013)

*Moving to Dubai to teach at the Sheffield Private School*

I there

I have been offered a Job at the Sheffield Private School, and am desperate to speak with other teachers who already work there, or previous teachers. I am travelling by myself with 2 small children at the end of August. I would really appreciate any comments, thanks.x


----------



## PGCE (Jun 18, 2013)

Hi how do I dind it?


----------



## PGCE (Jun 18, 2013)

great thanks


----------



## PGCE (Jun 18, 2013)

find me lauren rose, its a pic of me and partner on jet ski.xxx


----------



## PGCE (Jun 18, 2013)

dont have dates yet but around the 23rd August.xx


----------



## PGCE (Jun 18, 2013)

it wont allow me to pm you, let me try agin.xx


----------



## PGCE (Jun 18, 2013)

no still wont allow me, am I just being stupid?? I clicked on your profile and there is no option to pm?


----------



## PGCE (Jun 18, 2013)

my apple computer


----------



## PGCE (Jun 18, 2013)

cant you find me on facebook?


----------



## PGCE (Jun 18, 2013)

im on a jet ski.x


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

PGCE said:


> im on a jet ski.x


Wow! - I am impressed - how do you manage to type whilst jet-skiing?

Cheers
Steve


----------



## 187iban (Jun 20, 2013)

Hi there, I'll be moving out/ joining here in Aug. Would be good to hear from anyone in the same boat.


----------



## 187iban (Jun 20, 2013)

Cool I will pm you.


----------



## 187iban (Jun 20, 2013)

How do I pm you lol!?


----------



## 187iban (Jun 20, 2013)

AmyWales13 said:


> Fab let me know if u need to know how


Could you tell me how?


----------



## uzyy08 (Jul 14, 2013)

*Offered a place in Sheffield*

Hi my name is Uzma, I have been offered a place too in te same school. I will be hoping to join by te end of August. I am a little scared as I will be on my own and won't know anyone. Would love to know if anyone will be going in August or if anyone is already working at the school

Thank you


----------



## 187iban (Jun 20, 2013)

Hi Uzma I'm also joining in August. Drop me a pm.


----------



## uzyy08 (Jul 14, 2013)

187iban said:


> Hi Uzma I'm also joining in August. Drop me a pm.


Hi thanks for repying back, I can't pm u just now as I need 5 posts :/.


----------



## 187iban (Jun 20, 2013)

No probs when you get up to 5 get in touch. Btw with me private messages didn't work from my mobile had to be on a pc. I've also been in touch with another lad from London that is joining us. When do you fly out? I'm flying on 21st from Manchester.


----------



## uzyy08 (Jul 14, 2013)

187iban said:


> No probs when you get up to 5 get in touch. Btw with me private messages didn't work from my mobile had to be on a pc. I've also been in touch with another lad from London that is joining us. When do you fly out? I'm flying on 21st from Manchester.


Okau ill pm when am on my pc. Well I've been given a start day for the 24tg August and I havnt been told when ill be flying out. Yh I will be flying from man too as am from rochdale


----------



## 187iban (Jun 20, 2013)

Cool speak to u soon.


----------



## laurab1 (Jul 24, 2013)

Hi I have been offered a place at this school and just wanted to speak to anyone else who is going in August.


----------



## 187iban (Jun 20, 2013)

laurab1 said:


> Hi I have been offered a place at this school and just wanted to speak to anyone else who is going in August.


Hi Laura, I'm going and I know a few others that are going, get up to 5 posts and drop me a pm.


----------



## laurab1 (Jul 24, 2013)

187iban said:


> Hi Laura, I'm going and I know a few others that are going, get up to 5 posts and drop me a pm.



I dont know how to do that. Im new to this site. Are you flying out on your own? I can only fly out the 30th August so I will miss the induction :S What else do you know about this school? What year group will you be teaching?


----------



## 187iban (Jun 20, 2013)

I'm flying out on the 21st. I'll be teaching high school pupils. Tbh I don't know too much about the school, read some mixed reviews.

To private message 1st you need to have made 5 posts on the site, once you have done that click my user name, click send message and then click send private message.


----------



## laurab1 (Jul 24, 2013)

ok ill try and do that


----------



## 187iban (Jun 20, 2013)

any problems just let me know on here. Btw I'm not sure if PM works from phones (it didn't for me), you might need to be on a laptop or desktop pc.


----------



## laurab1 (Jul 24, 2013)

Hi I also have been offered a job there! Looking for other teachers who will be working there too!


----------



## laurab1 (Jul 24, 2013)

187iban said:


> any problems just let me know on here. Btw I'm not sure if PM works from phones (it didn't for me), you might need to be on a laptop or desktop pc.


ok thanks


----------



## laurab1 (Jul 24, 2013)

its not letting me send a private message :S


----------



## 187iban (Jun 20, 2013)

log out and log back into the forum


----------



## laurab1 (Jul 24, 2013)

187iban said:


> log out and log back into the forum



still not letting me :S . . . do you have facebook?


----------



## 187iban (Jun 20, 2013)

yes what's your name I'll add you


----------



## laurab1 (Jul 24, 2013)

187iban said:


> yes what's your name I'll add you


Laura Jayne


----------



## 187iban (Jun 20, 2013)

from liverpool?


----------



## laurab1 (Jul 24, 2013)

187iban said:


> from liverpool?


no it should say leigh, wigan


----------



## 187iban (Jun 20, 2013)

added


----------



## NifNaf (May 20, 2014)

Hi can anyone give an update about the school - i.e. is it still as bad as people say?


----------



## Matt310371 (Jun 1, 2014)

Hello ...I see this thread started last year. I am starting at TSPS in August would be great to hear from some of you that work there....I arrive 22nd Aug....
Matt


----------



## Georgina2255 (Jul 10, 2014)

Matt310371 said:


> Hello ...I see this thread started last year. I am starting at TSPS in August would be great to hear from some of you that work there....I arrive 22nd Aug....
> Matt


Hi Matt, I am also going to TSPS in August this year!! I arrive on the 22nd too. Where do you fly from? Which age are you teaching? Have you had much info off the school?


----------



## Goose1985 (Aug 18, 2014)

Hey folks. I've an interview for here in the morning? Could someone give a bit of advice on what may be asked or what the school in general is like?


----------



## Dubai here i come! (Aug 7, 2013)

Hi, would anyone guide me to the bad worst things about this school as i have got my 7yr old in it??


----------



## Mh01 (Jul 13, 2015)

Hi all 

I am starting at this school in august, wondered if anyone else, would love to get in touch with some current teachers and new ones travelling. Also does anyone know what the accommodation is like? Single/Double bed? Big or small, let me know pls x


----------



## Holly23 (Nov 12, 2016)

Hi, 


I know this thread is old, but I have an interview coming up with Sheffield and GEMS Jumeirah! 

Was just looking for a bit of advice regards this, or any information about working in UAE schools. I am an NQT and this will potentially be my first teaching post if successful so I want to make sure I am doing things right 

Thanks!


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

Gems Jumeriah - if you get a choice, let's just say they have a better class of pupil there.


----------

